
Frustrated man charged by police after shooting his uncooperative computer - tim333
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/apr/22/frustrated-man-charged-by-police-after-shooting-his-uncooperative-computer
======
DanBC
All In The Mind (BBC R4 programme about mental health) had an episode about
screen time, especially for teenagers.

One of the researchers being interviewed pointed outthat violence by teenagers
has been dropping since aboutthe mid 1990s, while games have been getting more
violent and graphic. He said that in his research the way you make people
violent is to make a game frustratig, not graphic or violent.

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b05r3wgr](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b05r3wgr)

------
s_dev
I was hoping to find out what OS he was running -- or is this even a relevant
thing to ask?

